# Moving from CT to CA .... do I drive???



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

My girlfriend is looking at a pretty good shot at getting her dream job, however, it's in CA and not CT :yikes:

Lucky as I am, it looks like I will be able to flat out transfer my job to Irvine, CA so at this point ... we don't have any kids when the hell are we going to get an opportunity like this again.....

We'll hire someone for the furniture, but then there's the cars.... I've always wanted to drive cross country, but is it more trouble than fun? At the very least we're going to ship hers, but I'm considering driving mine... any tips or advice?


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

If you have the time, take two weeks and sight see your way across.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Is this even a serious question?

HELL YES YOU DRIVE!!!

Assuming you have the time of course. That would be an EPIC road trip. Did the drive once with my 2 brothers and an 80lb Basset hound. FL to CA, via every single inch of Interstate 10. We laugh about that trip to this day.

Congrats to both of you on the new opportunities, btw, and welcome to the neighborhood :wave:


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm going to be in Denmark for a while this summer too, i'll probably be looking at around a total of a week that I would be able to allocate to this. We would be talking CT to Southern CA ..... Maybe Rte 90 for a while and then who knows what....

2 weeks huh? Time to shuffle stuff...


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Its a two day drive, assuming you don't sleep. Personally, I'd ship the car - the middle of this country is a very long boring drive.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> Its a two day drive, assuming you don't sleep.


No fun at all if you do it like that. Of course you were bored.

CT to So. Cal.

Let me see. . .

Pike's peak.
Grand Canyon.
Yosemite
Lake Tahoe
Mt. Rushmore
Wall Drug
Great Lakes
Glacier National Park
Yellowstone National Park
Eisenhower Tunnel
Glenn Canyon
Las Vegas (I hate Vegas, but some people love it)

Some or all could be worked into a route. And that is off the top of my head without looking at a map.


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

Calculate the total miles.
Calculate mpg at $3.00 per gallon.
Calculate the time to drive the distance.
Add in the site seeing time.

I suspect it will take you close to two weeks to drive the distance taking a few stops along the way. You will be rushed to see most of what you want to see. When you arrive at the west coast, you will need another vacation to rest from all the driving.

I have driven from Tx to the east coast and back, stopping for 2 or 3 days on the way up at various sites. Drove straight thru on the way back (stopping for hotels, etc), and the trip wore me out. And I was 30 years old at the time--my wife and I shared the driving.

You can do it, but perhaps so your sight seeing in the middle of the country. You can always take a 3 or 4 day vacation to see grand canyon, New Mex, etc.

My 3 cents.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

If you have never seen Yellowstone, give it two days. One day for the upper loop, and another for the lower loop. Come across Wyoming, and time your trip to stay outside the park in a real Wyoming town and see a real Rodeo. After Yellowstone, take a leisurely ride past the Grand Tetons through Jackson Hole. Maybe take the snake river float trip, or hike around Jenny lake, and sleep in Jackson. Then, high tail it outta there and head towards Yosemite.

These three are about the most beautiful sights in the lower 48. Personally, I would skip the Grand Canyon and Vegas, since you can make a weekend or 3 day trip out of So Cal for that.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Well... word is in. Unfortunately Girlfriend didn't get the job - looks like we are staying in CT. Thanks for the tips, I will keep them in mind for when I do end up doing the drive (i've always wanted to).


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

Coconutpete said:


> My girlfriend is looking at a pretty good shot at getting her dream job, however, it's in CA and not CT :yikes:
> 
> Lucky as I am, it looks like I will be able to flat out transfer my job to Irvine, CA so at this point ... we don't have any kids when the hell are we going to get an opportunity like this again.....
> 
> We'll hire someone for the furniture, but then there's the cars.... I've always wanted to drive cross country, but is it more trouble than fun? At the very least we're going to ship hers, but I'm considering driving mine... any tips or advice?


Pete!
Irvine! nice!
That not entirely really close to me.
But we will be able to take a drive some time. 
It's close enough. COngratz on the new job opp for your wife!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

wow awesome man congrats to your wife and her new job!!!! thats great! yea we should definitely do a cruise some time! n


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

I moved from NJ to CA 3 years ago and love it here. I wish I could have drove, but with a kid and having to work, didn't have the chance so just shipped both cars. Used FEDEX Transport at the time (very good service).

Irvine is a great place to be. I live right next door in Newport Beach and often find myself in Irvine. If you have any questions just ask. 

Also forget about winter / all season tires, just get summer tires, no need for that here in Sunny Socal!


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I did a PA to AZ drive when I relocated out here. I did it in 6 days with my father-in-law, who then flew home afterwards. It was a pretty cool trip. 
Of course, I was being paid $0.59/mi to relocate so it was a no brainer for me. 

If you have the time, and/or don't trust the shipping companies with your car, sure go for it. Just make sure you plan it out - there are parts of the country where you can't find a hotel or sometimes even a gas station (the Northeast gives you a false sense of impression for the whole country). And pick some interesting places to stop so that it isn't a chore. We stopped for lunch in Memphis, for example, got some BBQ and saw Graceland.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

sorry to hear she didn't get her dream job and you two won't be relocating to la-la land. but how about posting some pix of the girlfriend instead?

:bigpimp:


----------

